# DBSTalk Exclusive First Look: C41-700 Genie client



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

The next Genie client is coming soon! We welcome the C41-700 Genie Client to the line up.










*C41-700 First Look*​_Please note that some DBSTalk.com testers and staff members may have received free equipment from DIRECTV or its partners for the purpose of evaluation and testing._


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

We expect to see these out in the wild "very soon."


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

How does the speed of the C41 compare to the C31?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Mike Greer said:


> How does the speed of the C41 compare to the C31?


About the same.


----------



## afulkerson (Jan 14, 2007)

Another great first look from DBSTALK.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

veryoldschool said:


> About the same.


Thanks VOS - that's too bad.....


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

OK, so the main difference here is that while both the C31 and C41 can use RF remote control, the C41 like the HR44 specifically uses the RF4CE protocol for better remote performance?

---------------------------------

And of course a nice (as always) "First Look" Stuart ...


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I think you could say that, yes.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Mike Greer said:


> Thanks VOS - that's too bad.....


RVU clients have their pluses and minuses compared to a stand alone receiver.
Thankfully customers have the option to use either with a Genie.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

So I'm taking it this is not a WiFi RVU client then and it must still be hooked up to a coaxial line to work? 

Also looks like there is still only a digital coaxial audio output and not optical as some were hoping. I'm not suprised as I believe optical is still more expensive than coaxial and they are trying to make these things as inexpensively as possible.

Guess that answers two questions many here seemed to be asking.

As far as the speed goes, I'm not so sure it is the clients themselves that are the cause of the speed issues. I'm guessing the servers are more of the issue since the clients really don't do a whole lot, they pretty much just talk back to the server and tell the server what to do/output to them. That's why the RVU TV's etc also tend to have similar speed issues.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Having used the Genie and client for a while, for the main viewing room the Genie seems to be a better choice and for secondary locations the client has a place/niche.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Beerstalker, this is not a wireless client. This is an evolution of the C31 that adds the ability to use the new RC71 remote.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Beerstalker, this is not a wireless client. This is an evolution of the C31 that adds the ability to use the new RC71 remote.


That's what I figured, but enough people around here were speculating/hoping it would be wireless, so I wanted to get that answer stated definitely. I assumed not mentioning it in the first look meant that it wasn't, but wanted it stated so there was no confusion that it wasn't just forgotten.

As far as RF4CE goes, I believe that is the new RF standard for electronics that they are starting to try to get everyone to agree to. It hopefully will allow for things like universal remote controls like Harmony and URC to work over RF with various devices like they can now with IR, rather than everyone having their own proprietary RF system that won't work with other devices (so you have to rely on RF base stations and stick on IR emitters/IR blasters). I really hope that this takes off so we can start seeing it included in new TVs, Blu-Ray players, AV receivers, etc.

More info if people are interested:
http://www.zigbee.org/Specifications/ZigBeeRF4CE/Overview.aspx


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

Nice write up guys and gals. It looks great!


----------



## moghedien (Dec 3, 2007)

Does this client work with the HR34?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

moghedien said:


> Does this client work with the HR34?


yes


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

Good first look. A nice little box.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

moghedien said:


> Does this client work with the HR34?


Yes, and very well I might add.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Will this Client see playlist from all other HR's in your system?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

damondlt said:


> Will this Client see playlist from all other HR's in your system?


Yes


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> Yes


Nice, Does the C31 do that yet?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

damondlt said:


> Nice, Does the C31 do that yet?


I don't have a 31 but I beleive it has for a while now.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Another great first look, indeed! :righton:


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> I don't have a 31 but I beleive it has for a while now.


 Ok, but the C41 will see all my recordings off my HR23 as well as HR34 and be able to play them back?


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Yes.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

damondlt said:


> Ok, but the C41 will see all my recordings off my HR23 as well as HR34 and be able to play them back?


As I already said, yes.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Great job once again guys.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> As I already said, yes.


Just wanted to be certain.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

It will see the single Genie that it is connected to, and other HR2x's.


----------



## tpm1999 (Sep 5, 2006)

Looks nice....still gotta wait for the C41W I guess. :sure:


----------



## Narnboy1 (Feb 12, 2007)

Remove "R" from first look URL

http://www.hr20.dbstalk.com/docs/C41%20First%20LookR.pdf

to

http://www.hr20.dbstalk.com/docs/C41%20First%20Look.pdf


----------



## Phil17108 (Apr 10, 2010)

What happens when the installer needs to use a component cable with the C31 or 41?


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

Phil17108 said:


> What happens when the installer needs to use a component cable with the C31 or 41?


There's a dongle that plugs into the clients that provides composite or component output.

EDIT:

Component: http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.asp?p=h2510pin&d=directv-h2510pin-10-pin-to-component-dongle-for-directv-h25-and-c31-(h2510pin)-

Composite: http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.asp?p=10pincompos&d=directv-10pincompos-10-pin-to-composite-dongle-for-directv-c31-(10pincompos)


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Link in the first post fixed, thanks.


----------



## SmokemanGRP (Dec 22, 2004)

Scott Kocourek said:


> Link in the first post fixed, thanks.


the link still doesn't work for me ......%20First%20Look.pdf is missing. it did work if I typed it by hand.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm checking on the link to the First Look.

Mike


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

*This link works,* but your browser may not parse it. (Some just hate spaces in titles)

[http://www.hr20.dbstalk.com/docs/C41%20First%20Look.pdf]


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> *This link works,* but your browser may not parse it. (Some just hate spaces in titles)
> 
> []http://www.hr20.dbstalk.com/docs/C41%20First%20Look.pdf]


That like works for me but the one in Post 1 doesn't.

I think it's fixed now though.

Mike


----------



## Old_School (Nov 29, 2011)

Go Beavs said:


> There's a dongle that plugs into the clients that provides composite or component output.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...


My question is do the installers carry that dongle on the truck just in case a install requires it???

The reason i ask is that my father is looking to add a client to my mothers craft room so she can watch her soap operas while she works. Since my father refuses to buy new TV's till they die, most of them are from the 90's and only offer the componet outputs. I would hate to have a installer show up there and find out he cant install it.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Old_School said:


> My question is do the installers carry that dongle on the truck just in case a install requires it???
> 
> The reason i ask is that my father is looking to add a client to my mothers craft room so she can watch her soap operas while she works. Since my father refuses to buy new TV's till they die, most of them are from the 90's and only offer the componet outputs. I would hate to have a installer show up there and find out he cant install it.


They are supposed to have them on the truck, you might want to tell the installer they need one when they call to provide their arrival time so if they don't have one they can get one.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

My question is do the installers carry that dongle on the truck just in case a install requires it???

The reason i ask is that my father is looking to add a client to my mothers craft room so she can watch her soap operas while she works. Since my father refuses to buy new TV's till they die, most of them are from the 90's and only offer the componet outputs. I would hate to have a installer show up there and find out he cant install it.
A good installer who is prepared should have them in the truck


----------



## Old_School (Nov 29, 2011)

peds48 said:


> A good installer who is prepared should have them in the truck


That's good to know. My father also called Directv to ask as he was really worried about it.. he was told that everything to install it is included in the installation charge and than all techs carry them as there are still alot of customers that still don't have Tv's with HDMI...


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

That's good to know. My father also called Directv to ask as he was really worried about it.. he was told that everything to install it is included in the installation charge and than all techs carry them as there are still alot of customers that still don't have Tv's with HDMI...
Your Dad will be OK


----------

